# eclipse & JBuilder = Probleme



## joschika77 (1. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe Eclipse auf dem Rechner.Nun wollte ich den JBuilder mal ausprobieren.
Aber wenn ich nach der Installation von JBuilder Eclipse starte funktionierts nicht mehr.

* Error: coult not find Java 2 Runtime  Environment*

Deinstalliere ich den JBuilder wieder funktioniert auch Eclipse wieder.
Ich habe auch schon den JBuilder auf einer anderen Partition installiert.
Weil der JB ja seine eigene VM hat. Funzt aber auch nicht.
Was kann ich machen das beides läuft?

Mfg Ronn


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2005)

JBuilder bringt eine eigene Java JRE mit (für sich selber als Ablaufumgebung) und verhaut dir den PATH (und möglicherweise ein paar Registry-Einträge?)

so wars wenigstens früher...cd 

=> für Eclipse JAVA_HOME extra setzen, in einer startzeile wie

 eclipse -vm c:\jdk1.4.2\jre\bin\javaw -vmargs -Xmx256M

   Tip: It's generally a good idea to explicitly specify which Java VM to
   use when running Eclipse. This is achieved with the "-vm" command line
   argument as illustrated above. If you don't use "-vm", Eclipse will
   look on the O/S path. When you install other Java-based products, they
   may change your path and could result in a different Java VM being
   used when you next launch Eclipse.


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2005)

Nachtrag: aus der readme zitiert, liegt im eclipse/readme verzeichnis


----------



## joschika77 (1. Feb 2005)

Wo liegt diese Startzeile?

MfG ronn


----------



## Wildcard (1. Feb 2005)

Wenn du Windows benutzt und eine Verknüpfung aud dem Desktop hast währe das z.B.
rechte taste auf das Symbol -> Eigenschaften -> Verknüpfung -> Ziel


----------



## thE_29 (1. Feb 2005)

So muß Bleiglanz ärgern 

Der JBuilder nimmt ne ganze JDK mit, ne JRE hat selten einen javac Befehl 

Aber das mit dem Path stimmt, obwohl er es eigentlich nur dazuhängt!


----------



## joschika77 (1. Feb 2005)

Hab das:

eclipse -vm c:\jdk1.4.2\jre\bin\javaw -vmargs -Xmx256M 

bei der Verknüpfung (rechte taste auf das Symbol -> Eigenschaften -> Verknüpfung -> Ziel) 
eingegeben.Und es klappt.

MfG Ronn


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2005)

```
Der JBuilder nimmt ne ganze JDK mit, ne JRE hat selten einen javac Befehl
```
Stimmt !


----------

